# Detail @ Auto Italia-Gaydon on Sat



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone ,just a to remind you that Detail will be attending Auto Italia at Gaydon this weekend sat 28th .

http://www.auto-italia.co.uk/mepasite/330/Auto_Italia_Events.aspx

Should be a really good day for all the family

This is our second from last show so there are going to be loads of good discounts on all our products in a word it all has to go .

So hope to see you there :wave:

Saffron


----------

